# 1941 Schwinn built, Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac B6.



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2021)

Ok, 
I just got this, Schwinn built, 1941 Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac rolling again.

















































Many thanks to all, that helped get this one together.
I couldn’t have done it, without the Cabe.
It Rides Like a Cadillac!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 6, 2021)

nice!  I like that color.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 6, 2021)

Killer color Marty, congrats!


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 6, 2021)

Very impressive bike!  A keeper for sure!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 6, 2021)

Beautiful Bike Marty!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 6, 2021)

Awesome Bike ... luv the graphics ... The Green ... Wow
Junkman


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 6, 2021)

Super clean ride! Excellent color combo! TCB ⚡ Bicycles


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dang Marty that’s a long way from where I saw it early last year. That bike went to the right home! Congrats V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 6, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Ok,
> I just got this, Schwinn built, 1941 Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac rolling again.
> View attachment 1333962
> View attachment 1333963
> ...



LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Hukah (Jan 6, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Ok,
> I just got this, Schwinn built, 1941 Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac rolling again.
> View attachment 1333962
> View attachment 1333963
> ...



Very nice.
'41 Detroit plate too, eh?
We're neighbors.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2021)

Hukah said:


> Very nice.
> '41 Detroit plate too, eh?
> We're neighbors.



Naw, I just thought it was appropriate, since Antoine de Cadillac founded the city of Detroit.
His likeness is on the headbadge.
He was also the first Governor of the Louisiana Territory, so the handlebar bell, resembles the Fleur de lys.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2021)

I was curious to see what the 1941 Cadillac automobile looked like, so I flipped out when this image popped up.







Same color.
Traverse Green with Ivory trim.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I was curious to see what the 1941 Cadillac automobile looked like, so I flipped out when this image popped up.
> View attachment 1334236
> View attachment 1334238
> Same color.
> Traverse Green with Ivory trim.




You need that hood ornament on top of your light!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> You need that hood ornament on top of your light!






I have something similar on my Aerocycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I was curious to see what the 1941 Cadillac automobile looked like, so I flipped out when this image popped up.
> View attachment 1334236
> View attachment 1334238
> Same color.
> Traverse Green with Ivory trim.



Looks like you need the car to go with the bike!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow! She is beautiful! Outstanding ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2021)

One of the dilemma’s I had while resurrecting this bicycle, was the mystery as to what the chainguard decal looked like.


Unfortunately, the original decal was worn away, to the point of being unrecognizable.
You would assume, that it was probably the typical, Schwinn Quality decal.
But, upon close comparison with what is left of the remnant, you can see that it was something else.
Did Chicago Cycle Supply ever have their own chainguard decals?
If anybody has a Chicyco badged bike with a unique chainguard decal, I’d love to hear from you.


So, just for kicks, I had Gus make up a Cadillac decal in the same size as the Schwinn decal.



I think, the original remnant of what is left, will have to remain to tell it’s own story, vague as it is.
A shiny new decal just wouldn’t look right on such an old time worn surface.
But, it would be nice to know, what was on there.
Maybe a point of purchase decal from the  shop that originally sold the bike?
Who knows?


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh I’m definitely gonna borrow those colors for my c model repaint


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome clean up and resurrection. Great looking bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 10, 2021)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks, for all of the positive feedback, guys.
I know, this is kind of sensory overload, but I was riding by this blue wall, so I thought I’d see how it looked in contrast.



You’ve got to pay your dues, if you want to play the blues, and you know it don’t come easy!


----------

